# Just a little something to brighten people's days



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 16, 2011)

Helloo:






hey





hey





Look how cute I am =)





what's in here?





What's in here?





What's in here?





What's up there?





what's this?





time for a bath!





all pretty


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh my how adorable, I just want to massage the base of their ears for them, I bet they would love it also.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 16, 2011)

They are soooooo cuuuuttteee!!!!! They just look like they'd be cuddly, darnit!!!! I love the broken one, of course... as if you didn't know that! HA


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness how cute! I want an elop so bad now, after hearing how playful they are! They are adorable


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 16, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 16, 2011)

awwe, they are cute


----------



## Jashaira (Mar 16, 2011)

Very cute buns there. Love Elop faces you just want to kiss there little noses.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 16, 2011)

Those are SO cute.

I d'awwwwed all over the place.
I love their giant ears.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2011)

Elops rock!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 16, 2011)

WHAT TINYSMOM SAID!


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 17, 2011)

ADORABLE!


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 17, 2011)

Adding them to my bunny napping list. Check!

Sooooo adorable~~ If I wasn't in over my head with bunnies already, it would be tempting to look into an e-lop, but alas, I can only handle so many~~


----------



## Nela (Mar 17, 2011)

Lol too cute!


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 17, 2011)

They're so adorable  I'd love some of them some day, they're just so so cute!


----------



## lyndor (Mar 17, 2011)

Awwwwww the one with the cat is amusing!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 17, 2011)

veeeeeeeery cuuuuuuuuuuuute! What is it with rabbits and shoes?


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 17, 2011)

so precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> veeeeeeeery cuuuuuuuuuuuute! What is it with rabbits and shoes?



it's like allll young animals have a fascination with shoes for some reason. These two had to check EVERYTHING out. Im' 100% positive there is no where in this house they haven't searched.


----------



## youngcrazycatwoman (Mar 19, 2011)

The photo with the cat is absolutely adorable.


----------



## PickleJuice (Mar 22, 2011)

ELops are my favorite! Love Love Love these pics!!!


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 22, 2011)

super cute!!!:inlove:


----------



## pet_lover48 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, they are so cute, especially that first pic! 

I'd love to have eventually have an Elop myself.


----------



## rtvarnell (Mar 23, 2011)

I sit and wait for my new elop. Just few more days till she is ready to leave her mama.


----------

